# What constitutes a well bred GSD?



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

What traits does a well bred GSD have? Obviously a great temperament and strong nerves, but how do you know if your dog has strong nerves and a great temperament? Curious as to what traits people consider a well bred GSD to have.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I had no clue and I'm guessing neither did the people that bred my dog, but they did something right. I have come to the conclusion that I might just be plain lucky to end up with the dog I got. The breed standard really says it all. I think the best temperament test is probably the evaluation for schutzhund. I having been watching my dog's temperament and nerves since she was a puppy and she is kinda still the same, but in a more mature way. She doesn't bark at people, she stares. Really she only barks when she feels necessary and it doesn't matter that the other two dogs in the house are barking, she does her own thing. She stays right with me and circles me(I guess to make sure I'm okay and still with her). She is confident and bold, ready to take on the world and succeed..I have never seen her fail at anything that she has tried. She recovers immediately from things that might startle her, like people coming out of nowhere in the dark. She is great with kids, she doesn't go out of her way to acknowledge strangers, and she is good with other dogs(for some reason she loves small dogs). Her prey drive is med to high, she loves to play, chase, and learn. She is just so loyal and versatile, which makes me just love the breed. Now I have to go give her kisses:wub:


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I had no clue and I'm guessing neither did the people that bred my dog, but they did something right. I have come to the conclusion that I might just be plain lucky to end up with the dog I got. The breed standard really says it all. I think the best temperament test is probably the evaluation for schutzhund. I having been watching my dog's temperament and nerves since she was a puppy and she is kinda still the same, but in a more mature way. She doesn't bark at people, she stares. Really she only barks when she feels necessary and it doesn't matter that the other two dogs in the house are barking, she does her own thing. She stays right with me and circles me(I guess to make sure I'm okay and still with her). She is confident and bold, ready to take on the world and succeed..I have never seen her fail at anything that she has tried. She recovers immediately from things that might startle her, like people coming out of nowhere in the dark. She is great with kids, she doesn't go out of her way to acknowledge strangers, and she is good with other dogs(for some reason she loves small dogs). Her prey drive is med to high, she loves to play, chase, and learn. She is just so loyal and versatile, which makes me just love the breed. Now I have to go give her kisses:wub:



Aw, excellent explanation. Happy for you that you have such an awesome (well bred) dog!  Berlin and I really cannot wait to meet/play with her! See Berlin has a lot of the traits you explained also...BUT he is overly friendly with strangers, he just HAS to say hello to everyone. Does this mean anything? Do you think it will change as he matures? Does it mean anything regarding his temperament/nerves?


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I guess my opinion on a well bred dog would depend on what the dog is being bred FOR? 
My girl is out of working lines, she's been bred to work, and she loves a job and wants to succeed. I think a physically correct dog, one that meets breed requirements, that is of sound mind, confident and loyal, and that comes from a proven lineage, could be considered a well bred dog. 
Obviously if you're not looking for a working dog, and want a dog with less drive, then my dog, you may not consider well bred?


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

mehpenn said:


> I guess my opinion on a well bred dog would depend on what the dog is being bred FOR?
> My girl is out of working lines, she's been bred to work, and she loves a job and wants to succeed. I think a physically correct dog, one that meets breed requirements, that is of sound mind, confident and loyal, and that comes from a proven lineage, could be considered a well bred dog.
> Obviously if you're not looking for a working dog, and want a dog with less drive, then my dog, you may not consider well bred?


Well, you are correct. But I guess I mean, according to the breed standard of the temperament. What MAKES a good GSD, a sound GSD, one with good nerves. Sorry, I suck at wording this, but how would I know if I have a dog with good nerves, sound temperament etc, in all situations. Even if I wasnt looking for a working line (i am for my next dog), your dog does sound like a WELL BRED GSD, overall. Sounds exactly like how they are supposed to be!


----------

